# can smegma pearls occur in circ'd babies?



## JustSo (Apr 5, 2007)

DS (16 mos) has just developed what I believe are smegma pearls (did some googling and came across various sites, including mdc, so I think that's what they are). They look like 2 whitish lumps, like very large pimples - very "poppable", but I have not "popped" them and do not wish to.

Anyway, he is circ'd (out of our ignorance














, so I'm unsure if this is normal. A few months ago, his remaining foreskin (adhesion?) began to retract on its own, which freaked us out; the color was so bright red! But it did not seem to pain DS at all. (Thanks to informed and sympathetic advice here, we did nothing and all turned out fine.) And now, he's getting these smegma pearls.

Is this common in circ'd babies? I do not need to do anything for it, correct? They are still under the skin (right at the base of the glans -- I hope I have my terminology correct here -- where the glans meets the shaft skin).

Please reassure me or advise...nothing needs to be done, correct? This will resolve itself?

Thank you!!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

If they are under the foreskin remnant then they are pearls if they are under the skin of the glans then they are cysts.

Cysts dont need anything done for them to my knowledge and they go away on their own.

Let me go grab a link with a cyst pic.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

K here is a picture of a cyst on the glans of a child: http://www.cirp.org/library/hygiene/...e1/figure2.jpg

Either way nothing needs to be done. If they are pearls they will work free. If it is a cyst it should resolve on its own.


----------



## JustSo (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
K here is a picture of a cyst on the glans of a child: http://www.cirp.org/library/hygiene/...e1/figure2.jpg

Either way nothing needs to be done. If they are pearls they will work free. If it is a cyst it should resolve on its own.

Perfect. Thank you for the quick response. I have to doublecheck when DS is awake where the lumps are, but I believe they are on the remaining foreskin area. How long do you think till they work their way out? And when they do, his penis doesn't require special cleaning, correct? Just wipe off off the smegma?

p.s. re: your siggy...it was a sad day when Steve-O died.







:


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I really dont know how long it might take but no there isnt anything special you need to do other than a good swish in the tub and wipe anything off that is loose.

I wish there were some pics on the net with smegma pearls it sure would come in handy for comparison from time to time.

I still miss him. I watch his shows from time to time and my heart hurts for his wife and kids. They lost a great father & husband.


----------



## Potato54 (Nov 10, 2007)

It sounds like my son has the same thing. How long did it take to completely retract? Did it start with a small open area at the base of glans? Any experience advice would be great. I'm freaking out.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

It might take months or even years for it to completly retract.


----------

